# Droid DNA



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else from the T-Bolt community is upgrading to the DNA I know I certainly am


----------



## rollingthunder (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, I am leaning that way. I want to see both that and the note 2. I don't mind the size, but i really do like how solid my bolt feels. I have never either note, so I'll have to get my hands on both before I decide.

The screen (SLCD3) and the processor (S4 Quad) are the two major factors for me. I hope, but doubt, that it will closely resemble the J Butterfly, being waterproof, IR blaster, and the color schemes (the white one looks very appealing to me).

Hopefully next Tuesday we find out


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

probably would too, but lots of new phones will coming out before Christmas.


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm going with the Droid DNA. I love Sense, touch wiz is too plane for me. However I do like the multi Window on the note2. Hopefully DNA has something similar.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll probably hit up something by Motorola. Their new policies regarding updates swayed me. Besides, these gigantic phones are too cumbersome for me.


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm also leaning toward Motorola Maxx HD checking fourms and alot of peps couldn't be happier with the device even getting rid of there s3 for it

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

jamester73 said:


> I'm also leaning toward Motorola Maxx HD checking fourms and alot of peps couldn't be happier with the device even getting rid of there s3 for it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


yeah me too. battery life is really important for me, possibly because i am a thunderbolt owner, but the Razr HD just looks like such a nice phone.


----------



## jamester73 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah awesome battery,signal, GPS and the phone is built like a brickshit house! I'm gonna keep up with reviews and forums to see if there would be any deal breakers but as I see now I would love to give this thing a test drive for sure!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

hahah are you my dad? he's the only person i've ever heard say "brickshit house" - but he was born in 1945. speaking of which, he has the first RAZR Maxx (as per my suggestion) and I know it's a quality phone, so that is pushing me towards this make.


----------



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about either a Razr HD or Droid DNA. Coming from Galaxy Nexus, my main concern is the radio quality. I've dropped data and call signal many times with Gnex, and I know moto is known for having great radios. Any general thoughts on HTC radios?


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

blazer22x said:


> I'm thinking about either a Razr HD or Droid DNA. Coming from Galaxy Nexus, my main concern is the radio quality. I've dropped data and call signal many times with Gnex, and I know moto is known for having great radios. Any general thoughts on HTC radios?


Honestly, I don't blame the radios or manufacturers of the devices for these drops anymore.
It's clearly Verizon's own network causing these issues, or the problem wouldn't be effecting every device on their network.
That's just my 2 cents on it anyway.
Just thought I'd toss this out there, since most responses you will get asking about HTC radios in a Thunderbolt thread, probably won't be very good, due to the issues we have had with radios/rils/ and getting ICS data working.
Also worth mentioning, is that the radios themselves are not necessarily a product of the device manufacturer, so much as they are a product of Qualcomm or whomever made the chip in said device.

But for the sake of keeping on topic, I will be buying the Droid DNA at full retail to keep my Unlimited.
I don't see any other "real" phone that interests me in the near future.
(I don't consider Sammy phones to be real, nice toy for the teeny bopper in the house though)

Latest leaked Press image:


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I am in the same boat. DNA looks good, especially with the off screen buttons (thank you santod for the pic). I personally would have picked up razr HD if not for sub par camera and on screen buttons. It pains me to see a chunk of the screen just cut off like that .

DNA, however, needs to have a reasonable battery. I probably would have to pass if they came out with one less than 2500 mah.

Between GS3, razr, note 2 and DNA we have pretty good options for our TB replacements.

Too bad VZW is not getting HTC one. I finally convinced my wife to switch to android and she liked razr HD, but the camera was a deal breaker for her since she uses it all the time. She also likes HTC One, but can't get that one on VZW. So likely iPhone 5 for her.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Razr m for me. Not a fan of these monster phones...

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

DNA is also supposed to be Dustproof and Waterproof


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Depends on the battery life or how cheap I can get a s3 before to me. I'm hoping the Note crashes the ebay market on s3's and drops everytthing down 50-75 bucks and I will be happy. The dna does have impressive specs though, and htc really has been making better products lately so who knows


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone considering getting this, I would hold out until you're sure it will be unlocked. Unless you like a locked down phone. HTC has been slowly getting worse and to the point they don't even give you the gimped (official) unlocked bootloader they were with phones like the Rezound. Also, given the phones that have lately carried the name "droid" it's more of a warning sign than a label to buy it (droid charge, droid inc 4g, etc).


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Although the HTC DROID DNA has yet to be officially unveiled (we're expecting that to happen tomorrow) Verizon has accidentally dropped clues ahead of time. The DROID DOES site was accidentally updated to show that there will be a "DROID DNA Unboxing" November 19th.

The site was promptly updated to remove mention of the exact phone, but the message that a live unboxing for a new 4G LTE DROID phone will occur on the aforementioned date still remains. Verizon on Twitter said this device - whatever it may be - will be launching the day after the unboxing so a November 20th launch is all but certain
As for the unboxing, you'll want to add the official Verizon Wireless account to one of your Google+ circles for a chance to be invited to a live Hangout where they'll be undressing the package in all its glory. It's all going down November 19th at 12pm eastern so be sure to get your affairs in order if you're looking to sit in on it.

source: Phandroid

As I bought my Thunderbolt when it was first available for Pre-order, it's interesting this will launch just 2 days after my eligible upgrade date.
They sure are throwing the bait out there for those still on Unlimited data plans.
I'm almost tempted to give it up, now that I have some cable internet at my house....hmmm.
What to do,...what to do.
Seems HTC and crApple have finally come to terms as well.
Things should be getting back on track for HTC, if they play their cards right from here on.
Time will tell.


----------



## GreginNH (Jun 10, 2011)

Like Santod I upgraded early for the Tbolt and my eligible date for a new phone would be Nov.18th lol so we'll see
I wont be around until after Thanksgiving so will have to check it out when I get back, but definite interest!!!
Worried about the size, curious to see my reaction to a 5 inch phone....


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Sounds like a great phone but DNA? Come on they had to have better names lined up for this phone. They must have a huge dart board with many names on it. They blindfold a coworker to throw a dart. Whatever name it lands on becomes that phones name. Lets just hope this phone doesn't bomb or people will come up with what DNA stands for lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Sounds like a great phone but DNA? Come on they had to have better names lined up for this phone. They must have a huge dart board with many names on it. They blindfold a coworker to throw a dart. Whatever name it lands on becomes that phones name. Lets just hope this phone doesn't bomb or people will come up with what DNA stands for lol.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


I agree, Verizon has never been great at naming devices, in my opinion.
I mean, I was never crazy about the "Thunderbolt" name either.
Seeing how Thunder doesn't have a bolt, lightning does though, lol.
But at the same time, I would not have been crazy about owning a device named the "J Butterfly" either.
They had also considered the Droid Incredible X, which has been mentioned would have been the "DIX" if they went with that.(not a great short name either)
Or originally it was referenced as the One X Deluxe or the One X5, both of which aren't real exciting or original either.
Regardless of the name, I am excited to give the device a test run and see how it handles.
I have honestly never cared for any of the Droid line and their naming convention for it and this would be the first "Droid" device I have ever considered.
Hopefully it turns out to be the best of that lineup to date.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

Only a 2020 mah battey, that does not sound promissing....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

z71kris said:


> Only a 2020 mah battey, that does not sound promissing....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, they are saying the new processor is very efficient, which makes that work out.
We'll see how that pans out...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah the processor might be efficient but what about the radios? We all know how many 4g devices well sucks the life out of a battery. That might be the flaw in this phone.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah the processor might be efficient but what about the radios? We all know how many 4g devices well sucks the life out of a battery. That might be the flaw in this phone.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


That's very well possible. No doubt about it.
However, with Verizon and HTC working hand in hand on this device for the last 18 months together, I tend to doubt they would botch that up again.
Especially being the first Quad core VZW 4G LTE capable Device here in the states.
But they've been known to muck up in the past, as we all_(Tbolt owners)_ know.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, anyone super anxious, with extra dough, want the HTC Droid DNA now?? LOL
_(this is not my listing, I would not be selling it...)_

HERE YA GO!!!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Dude is smoking crack. Lol. He mist think he has an iPhone or something

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about the DNA my self. I'm due for an upgrade like my fellow thunderbolt users even though I'm rocking my GNex now. But I'm also thinking of T-Mobile and the nexus 4. Wireless charging on both devices is sweet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah the processor might be efficient but what about the radios? We all know how many 4g devices well sucks the life out of a battery. That might be the flaw in this phone.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Supposedly, by having lte and the 3g radio combined, that is also suppose to help with battery drain. I don't know the specifics of it, but just remember reading it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

http://m.androidcentral.com/htc-thunderbolt-vs-droid-dna?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=twitter
Have a laugh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

am i in the minority in thinking, "holy crap that's just too big" ???

i think it might finally be time to ditch big red and go nexus 4 with straight talk. the savings on the plan would pay off the up-front cost of the phone in no time. and i can live without lte. i'm on wifi at least 50-75% of the day anyway.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

FYI

Wirefly has the Pre-Order for $149.99 for upgrades!

The DNA now has Root, Recovery, and unsecured kernel, as well as HTC Dev Unlock.
NOT BAD for pre-release!


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was loving everything about this phone until I realized it has internal memory only, no microSD card slot. Unless I missed something.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

No SD card.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Everyone's going to the "no sdcard, no removable battery" thing. It's the "Apple" thing to do









Though I can live without sdcard as long as it has enough internal storage. 32gb or more is more than enough for most people.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like this phone a lot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah I'm getting this phone as soon as I figure out a way to get it without giving up my unlimited data. and the 16 gig kinda killed it but I guess time to learn how to use Google cloud to my advantage.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i don't see how the battery is gonna deliver with that huge display. this is a quote from the review at the verge.



> In daily use, it frequently tapped out long before the day was over. It's certainly a phone that requires a trip to the battery charger at least once, possibly even twice, during the day to make it to the evening. Unfortunately, you have to deal with that frustrating plastic flap that covers the Micro USB port every time you need to charge up, which will be more often than you would probably prefer.



i mean yeah, it supports wireless charging, but if you're out and about you'll likely be using a car charger or a wall ac unit as they're far more portable than a wireless pad. so the line about that utterly idiotic flap (horrific design choice) rings pretty true to me.

and as i've already said, the entire form factor is just wayyy too big. damn this phablet trend all to hell! bigger simply isn't always better.

probably gonna be stuck with my bolt for another six months, if i don't go bat-shit crazy first. (i'm really, _really_ tired of this phone.) i'm not off-contract with verizon until june, and i'll be damned if i'm paying the ETF to get out and go grab an n4. with any luck, maybe by the time i'm able to go for the n4, google will have dropped a 32GB version. absolutely, positively going pre-paid from here on out though, probably with either tmo or solavei (pretty much same difference). big red can suck it.

edit: and just to throw a little bit more negativity into this post, as if there weren't already enough, hah! the thunderbolt was verizon's *FLAGSHIP* lte device. it was htc's chance to really shine. and... look at how that turned out. i've lost all faith in both companies after the neverending punishment they've doled out to each and every bolt owner. i just can't honestly believe the dna will be that much better.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice looking phone, as is the Nexus 4, and the Samsung Galaxy S3. Really do wish they included a bigger battery if it is not replaceable. And the lack of microSD is also a bit of a disappointment. I am guessing maintaining a desired profit level at a desired price level drove these decisions, but I reckon at some point someone will introduce a competing phone with one or both of these and folks that jumped for this will be wishing they had waited...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Rebuttal

Same thing could be said about Samsung and the Droid charge and gnex. Then the s3 came out and all seem to be forgotten. Take it how ever you want but the bolt wasn't the flagship phone. It was just the first lte phone on Verizon and we was the test subjects plain and simple. The flagship phone was the iPhone. I never saw Verizon employees trying to push the volt but even if you wanted a bolt they tried everything under the sun to try and get you to buy the iPhone.

Of course any phone the battery will die if you are constantly on it. Why I don't read in to these reviews on these sites. They have to mess with everything in the phone. Just like when we get a new phone and constantly on it in the beginning the battery life sucks. Then after the newness wears off we are not on it constantly.

The USB cover I loved it on my moto razr 2. It kept the port free and clear of debris. Look inside your USB port and maybe surprised as all the junk inside it. Like they say haters are going to hate.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Same thing could be said about Samsung and the Droid charge and gnex


Except everyone on the forums either compiles the source for the gnexus and uses the binaries google gives out as soon as they release the source or they use a ROM by someone else that did just that. No one sits around and waits for OTA updates on the forums for the vzw Nexus (well except for the few weirdos that don't root their devices but still hang out here







). The updates still come from Google (passed to VZW for signing), VZW just sits on their butt with it until they feel like signing it off and pushing it over the air (which seems to be 3-4 months after the source + binaries drop). Also random info is that the OTAs never changed either from any leaks so it just shows they sit on them and do nothing other than test radio updates perhaps.

Only thing missing is carrier radio updates, but those always come from the carrier.

Also, the Droid DNA is certain to have a locked bootloader when it comes out (engineer/testing devices that everyone likes to cite as being unlocked always are, but consumer ones are not). Everyone is pretty much in agreement on that who has development experience. Anyone that gets it will have to hope the community can find a way to unlock it via a leak or something.


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW. has everyone forgot what htc did to the thunderbolt????????? Their so called flagship phone. I mean i haven't had half the problems most people have had yet it still makes me







. lets forget about the year late ics update which still hasn't come out. the fact is the phone's issues. you can root, you can flash kernels roms whatever but you still cant remedy how htc screwed up. the first update caused issues and htc still didnt learn in the gingerbread update which had to get pulled. the only updates that went through properly were the last 2 and the .19 update just made the phone worse with app associations. i still like the thunderbolt ill just never by another htc product. honestly ive never been a fan of sense but in their newer phone's it just hinders performance even more. and htc still haven't learned battery life. plus the dna is just too big.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> WOW. has everyone forgot what htc did to the thunderbolt????????? Their so called flagship phone. I mean i haven't had half the problems most people have had yet it still makes me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First it hasn't been a year yet not even close to half a year. Second every manufacturer has poor support for updates like I said in a previous thread there's no money to be made in updates. I seriously think you should look at a nexus device as that seems to suit you best wanting timely updates. Third the bolt isn't all bad and if you think sense lags a phone. Just try touchwiz

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

I could say a lot, but will keep it short for everyone's sake.
In response to a couple posts up:
The Thunderbolt was never intended to be HTC's flagship phone.
It was temporarily VZW's flagship device, being it's first 4G LTE device on their network.
That was the only "flagship" aspect of this device.
It was obviously nothing ground breaking in terms of technology when it arrived, aside from the 4G factor.
It wasn't dual core, or better then WVGA resolution, and it wasn't even the fastest single core at the time.
Any user who kept the device beyond their initial return period, decided it was good enough...
Now that there is new tech out, can we truly expect that old tech keeps up with the latest and greatest?

Want someone to blame for the lack of updates?
Blame the carrier and yourself for buying the "first" 4G device.
It was obviously only one step above being a prototype.
One which was greatly improved upon after a couple attempts with that design.
It's their proprietary network and our oddball radio that makes this whole thing an update fiasco.

If I went out and bought another device with a hacked together radio in it that didn't exist in any other devices, then I might be crazy.
But seeing how the tech is now better(as in the DNA) and much more common among other devices, the updates shouldn't be nearly as much of an issue, in my opinion. Not to mention that the DNA is truly the first flagship device VZW has ever had from HTC. (argue all you want, it's the truth)
Now that they have been given that pleasure, hopefully they don't go and f&^% it up!

HTC has already said, it is intended to be their first device to receive the 4.2 update.


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

santod said:


> I could say a lot, but will keep it short for everyone's sake.
> In response to a couple posts up:
> The Thunderbolt was never intended to be HTC's flagship phone.
> It was temporarily VZW's flagship device, being it's first 4G LTE device on their network.
> ...


 my point is that htc released a device which had some many issues that people either had to go through several replacements or simple replace it. As I said, forget about the update the thunderbolt is fine on gb it just annoys me how they keep breaking promises. honestly android being the os it is, you can easily run on gingerbread and still have a ton of features. also, as for hardware, i love it. 768 mbs of ram is fine and the 1ghz processor runs fine when you replace sense or overclock it. again my point is simply they kind of forgot about the device and didn't really do anything to remedy it and for most the device left stock was terrible. i realize i wasn't clear. i still love my thunderbolt and im going to use even when im eligible for an update. btw i still disagree with hellboy about sense 4, sense 4 is by far worst then touchwiz, the one x was apparently lagging before jb which users obviously had to wait a while for. touchwiz is way better on samsungs newer phones.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

So you gone from hating the phone to liking it. Make up your mind. Name me one phone that wasn't forgotten and it can't be a nexus device. The Droid charge was forgotten by Sammy. The revolution was forgotten by LG before it was even released. All makers looks to the newer phones that they are about to put out. I have played with sense 4.0 and it seems to run fine. You just seem to have an ax to grind with HTC. Do some research on other devices and you will see HTC isn't doing anything that no other phone maker isn't doing also.

Again you need to look at a nexus device it will suit you much better and not dissapoint you like the makers will.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> So you gone from hating the phone to liking it. Make up your mind. Name me one phone that wasn't forgotten and it can't be a nexus device. The Droid charge was forgotten by Sammy. The revolution was forgotten by LG before it was even released. All makers looks to the newer phones that they are about to put out. I have played with sense 4.0 and it seems to run fine. You just seem to have an ax to grind with HTC. Do some research on other devices and you will see HTC isn't doing anything that no other phone maker isn't doing also.
> 
> Again you need to look at a nexus device it will suit you much better and not dissapoint you like the makers will.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


nope ive actually always loved the device it just that there were so many issues on such a large scale its hard to disregard. id prefer this to nexus device anyday just cause the galaxy nexus was kind of mediocre on hardware and to the nexus 4 as it lacks 4g and i guess the design which ive heard easily cracks but i can't confirm. oh yeah for a phone that wasn't forgotten: samsung galaxy s2 getting jelly bean and its 1 year old. once again, im not talking about ics not coming, im more annoyed how htc just keeps delaying it and keep giving us generic replies.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> nope ive actually always loved the device it just that there were so many issues on such a large scale its hard to disregard. id prefer this to nexus device anyday just cause the galaxy nexus was kind of mediocre on hardware and to the nexus 4 as it lacks 4g and i guess the design which ive heard easily cracks but i can't confirm. oh yeah for a phone that wasn't forgotten: samsung galaxy s2 getting jelly bean and its 1 year old. once again, im not talking about ics not coming, im more annoyed how htc just keeps delaying it and keep giving us generic replies.


 and I remember the galaxy s 2 having the GPS problem and Sammy dragging their feet on fixing it like with most their phones. So you can't usethe s2 as an example.

You can't say you love the bolt and say you hate HTC for screwing up the phone with it updates. The next phone you get I can promise you will run in to the same problems of no timely updates.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

A GSM nexus... uber-mega-$#!+-ton of development and rapid updates... non-nexus devices... meh. True, the galaxy S2 has lived on way past its prime through updates, but that's partly because it is one of the highest selling androids ever, is on numerous carriers worldwide, and still has a huge user base. Carriers and manufacturers know which devices of theirs are still widely used, and prioritize updates accordingly I'm sure... and yes, timely updates on VZW? LMAO.


----------

